# RIP Curly :(



## KristinM (Jun 7, 2011)

I recently bought my new Crown Tail, commonly known in our house as Curly. He was in a divided tank with my Veiltail, Sid, who is very calm and chilled out. Curly however was not and flared a lot and was constantly looking for a fight. 

I have just ordered a specially made canopy because I was scared he was going to jump out the tank - the man at the store said he had never known a Betta to jump...but i dropped the water level in case and i'm expecting the canopy to be ready on the weekend. 

Last night I came home, got ready to feed them all and couldnt see Curly...he often stayed deep in his pot which is dark inside and I oftened battled to see him. I went into panic mode when i couldnt see him...

Curly sadly had jumped to a horrible death just days before the canopy arrived and I am feeling SO guilty about it. He was imported from Thailand to South Africa and this is how it ended. I could think of nothing worse  

I presume in his excitement and flaring he leaped and missed and I was not home to rescue him. Big tears and a sad night for me. 

RIP my sweet boy, you are sorely missed and will never be replaced :BIGweepy:


----------



## harrypotter (Aug 9, 2011)

awww, I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## KristinM (Jun 7, 2011)

Me too  I was upset last night seeing his tank empty


----------



## Foxell (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss :[ I'm sure he was a very happy betta and well taken care of <3


----------



## Lchurch7 (Aug 24, 2011)

Im so Sorry. My sister lost her fish to a sickness last month. She had him for 8 months. Her first fish! 

Rest In Peace dear Comet!! <3
TigerFish1704 's fish.


RIP Curly


----------



## KristinM (Jun 7, 2011)

I thought about it last night...he had no outward signs of disease or anything noticable, but he didnt have a very good appetite. My other male and even my females go into feeding frenzy mode when they know im feeding them, but he hardly bothered. 

Perhaps something internal was out - im not sure if he jumped in a suicidal way or if it was accidental. Either way im very sad about it


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm sorry about Curly  We can't know what makes them do something like projectile out of their tanks.

RIP fishy.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Im sorry  i feel your pain, my norbert passed this morning, last night he jumped out of the tank and i wasnt in my room alot last night so i dont know how long he was out of the tank  i also guess he landed on the coffee table his tank is one because there was some water on it where it was dry before. 
I cried alot and still feel like if i walk in my room he will be there and greet me. 
Hang in there kristin *hugs*


----------



## KristinM (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry MaggieLynn  I never knew I could be so upset over a fish but I get really attached to them because they are all so unique with their own personalities. 

I searched so long and hard for this boy as well because they are hard to find in SA...he was imported from Thailand so he was really special to me.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

I know! I cried alot when I lost norbert. They are so different from each other. If you have a couple at a time you can really tell. Its alil easier for me to find bettas because there are 3 pet stores and 2 fish stores in my city, But I dont buy if i dont get a feeling. Its like i just know which fish is meant for me. I hope you can find another special boy to give lots of love to!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Curly.


----------

